# Κινδυνεύει να χαθεί η κυπριακή διάλεκτος του Λονδίνου



## nickel (Aug 5, 2018)

Λονδίνο, 1990. Η 6χρονη Σκεύη, κυπριακής καταγωγής, μπαίνει καθυστερημένα στην αίθουσα του ελληνικού παροικιακού σχολείου με αποτέλεσμα να μη βρίσκει πού να καθίσει. Ζητεί μια «τσαέρα» (δηλαδή «καρέκλα» στα κυπριακά). Η δασκάλα, ενώ κατάλαβε τι εννοεί, αρνήθηκε να της δώσει, αφήνοντάς τη να στέκεται στην πόρτα, χλευάζοντάς τη: «“Τσαέρα”; Τι είναι αυτό;». Σκοπός της, το κορίτσι να χρησιμοποιήσει τη λέξη της κοινής νέας ελληνικής. Η Σκεύη ζήτησε, ωστόσο, μια «chair» (καρέκλα στα αγγλικά). «Τότε κατάλαβα πως μιλούσα λάθος», λέει σήμερα η 34χρονη Σκεύη.

Στα μάτια του δρος Πέτρου Καρατσαρέα, λέκτορα Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Ουεστμίνστερ με ειδίκευση στην Κοινωνιογλωσσολογία, είναι ξεκάθαρο πως το αποτύπωμα της γλωσσικής απόρριψης είναι έντονο. «Η εμπλοκή ξεκινά από το γεγονός ότι το κορίτσι μεγάλωσε σε ένα σπίτι στο οποίο μιλούσαν 100% κυπριακά», υπογραμμίζει. Οι Ελληνοκύπριοι στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους στα λεγόμενα παροικιακά σχολεία, όπου διδάσκεται η κοινή νέα ελληνική, την οποία αντιλαμβάνονται ως «ξένη», καθώς δεν είναι η «γλώσσα του σπιτιού». «Ετσι, δημιουργείται μια ένταση έναντι της νέας ελληνικής, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνονται και οι δύο μορφές». Η κυπριακή, διότι δεν είναι η «σωστή», αλλά και η κοινή ελληνική, καθώς τα παιδιά δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί είναι σημαντική.

Η συνέχεια, εδώ: 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/978385/ar...-zhthse-mia-tsaera-katalave-oti-miloyse-la8os

Ομολογώ ότι, όταν πρωτοδιάβασα το όνομα του λέκτορα, διάβασα «Καρατσαέρας».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2018)

Η Ελλάδα έχει μακρά ιστορία (και στον ελλαδικό χώρο, όχι μόνον στον κυπριακό) ισοπέδωσης κι εξάλειψης κάθε διαλεκτικού στοιχείου στο όνομα της ανάδειξης της πρότυπης και μοναδικά ορθής ελληνικής. Δεν είναι διόλου ασύνδετο αυτό με την εθνοκεντρική —σε ιδεοληπτικό βαθμό— αποστολή για την εδραίωση ελληνικού εθνικού αφηγήματος στην περιοχή. Η σε τεράστιο βαθμό παραμένουσα δυσανεξία για παράλληλους τύπους και διαλεκτικά γλωσσικά στοιχεία συνιστά χαρακτηριστική εκδήλωση αυτού του απόηχου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2018)

Oι γλωσσολόγοι μπορεί να κλαίνε, αλλά αν το δούμε πιο πρακτικά. 
Τα παιδιά ελληνόφωνων οικογενειών που πηγαίνουν στα σχολεία της παροικίας προετοιμάζονται για να δώσουν εξετάσεις για τις εξετάσεις ξένων γλωσσών (GCSE, A-level κλπ) του βρετανικού υπουργείου παιδείας. Αυτά μετά τα χρησιμοποιούν για την εισαγωγή τους στο πανεπιστήμιο. Μάλιστα είναι συνηθισμένο επειδή εδώ τα A-level είναι δύο χρόνια και μετά εξετάσεις να προετοιμάζουν τα παροικιακά σχολεία τους μαθητές να δώσουν τις εξετάσεις στο ένα χρόνο, για να μην συμπέσουν με τα άλλα A-level. Στις εξετάσεις νεοελληνικών για την εισαγωγή στο πανεπιστήμιο οι υποψήφιοι καλούνται να ερμηνεύσουν λογοτεχνικά κείμενα (ο Καζαντζάκης κι ο Σεφέρης ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένες εμφανίσεις σε αυτές τις εξετάσεις παλιότερα) και να κάνουν άλλες ασκήσεις. Αν αυτά τα σχολεία δεν τα μάθουν τα παιδιά να μιλάνε ΚΝΕ τότε δεν θα εκπληρώνουν το σκοπό τους, που δεν είναι φυσικά η διατήρηση της κοινότητας στη δεκαετία του '50, αλλά η εκμάθηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Μια φορά σε μια δουλειά μου που είχαμε πάρε δώσε με ελληνικά ΜΜΕ ήρθε ένας Κύπριος της Αγγλίας και έκανε αίτηση για θέση ελληνόφωνου τηλεφωνητή (θα εξυπηρετούσε πελάτες στα ελληνικά) και είχε βάλει στο βιογραφικό του ότι μιλάει ελληνικές διαλέκτους. Ο Άγγλος προϊστάμενος που δεν χαμπάριαζε από τέτοια θεώρησε ότι αυτό είναι πλεονέκτημα. Χρειάστηκε να του εξηγήσουμε ότι ο τηλεφωνητής θα πρέπει να συνεννοείται με όσο περισσότερους πελάτες γίνεται, οπότε το ότι μιλάει κυπριακά δεν μας βοηθάει με τους πελάτες της Β. Ελλάδας (και είχαμε πολλούς). 

Για τα Κυπριόπουλα του ΗΒ ούτως ή άλλως η γλώσσα που μιλάνε το σπίτι οι παππούδες είναι ήδη μια ξένη γλώσσα, και αν τολμήσουν να τη μιλήσουν σε δημόσιο χώρο θα υποστούν αρκετή παρενόχληση από τους Άγγλους, γι' αυτό δεν την μιλάνε. Τουλάχιστον ας αποκτήσουν ένα εφόδιο που να μετράει λίγο στα επαγγελματικά τους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2018)

Να προσθέσω στα πιο πάνω ότι σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά γνωστών μου που πάνε σχολείο στο ΗΒ έχουν υποστεί bullying στο σχολείο από τους συμμαθητές τους για τα ελληνικά. Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, το βαφτιστήρι μου το πήγαινε σχολείο ο παππούς του και γύρισε και του είπε παππού μη μιλάμε ελληνικά όταν πλησιάζουμε στο σχολείο γιατί τα άλλα παιδιά θα με κοροϊδεύουν. Μιλάμε για σχολείο με δίδακτρα 25Κ το χρόνο, με οικογένειες υψηλού κοινωνικοοικονομικού επιπέδου. Στα δημόσια σχολεία της φτωχογειτονιάς δεν περιορίζονται στο να κοροϊδεύουν.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2018)

SBE said:


> Να προσθέσω στα πιο πάνω ότι σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά γνωστών μου που πάνε σχολείο στο ΗΒ έχουν υποστεί bullying στο σχολείο από τους συμμαθητές τους για τα ελληνικά. Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, το βαφτιστήρι μου το πήγαινε σχολείο ο παππούς του και γύρισε και του είπε παππού μη μιλάμε ελληνικά όταν πλησιάζουμε στο σχολείο γιατί τα άλλα παιδιά θα με κοροϊδεύουν. Μιλάμε για σχολείο με δίδακτρα 25Κ το χρόνο, με οικογένειες υψηλού κοινωνικοοικονομικού επιπέδου. Στα δημόσια σχολεία της φτωχογειτονιάς δεν περιορίζονται στο να κοροϊδεύουν.


Αυτό πάντως είναι άσχετο με τις διαλέκτους.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 5, 2018)

Let me make a parallel between Italian & Greek:-
"At the time of Italy's unification, what we know today as "Italian" was more of a literary language than a vernacular one. The 2.5% figure cited is a lower bound figure, but the higher end only goes up to 12% or so. Either way, only a small minority of Italy's inhabitants spoke it. That's because what we call "Italian" was only one of many descendants of the ancient Latin language.

In fact, modern standard Italian was merely Florentino,the dialect Dante wrote in, a dialect of the Tuscan language spoken in Tuscany. In other regions of Italy, multiple different languages (some Romance, some not) dominated. Understandably, and unsurprisingly, few common folk outside of Florence and the city's hinterland spoke the Florentine dialect when it was chosen to be the national language in 1861."

I think Italian grammar is based on the dialect spoken in Rome.

The use of a common language helped to unify Italy, though most Italians may speak still in their own dialect. Some years ago on a school trip to Naples the chef of the hotel we were in gave me a dictionary of the Naples dialect. 

One word will suffice to illustrate the difference: porco is a pig in Standard Italian but the Neapolitan term used is grün, probably a Greek word.

It is important, as SBE says, to educate the children in standard Greek but the dialect of London Cypriots should never be lost. Several Greeks I know are keen to keep it alive and come are composing word lists and dictionaries to further that end. Some of those younger people, who know both, are eager to keep alive the special Cypriot form of Greek spoken in London, and indeed in the provinces. 

Take the dialect of my native Lancashire: it has Ph.D students & Professors based in the North of England who preserve and record the stories and special vocabularies of this dialect. Some who are alive use it in their homes while being aware of course of BBC English.

Fire me down, if you will, but it is not a case of either/or but both/and. 

Incidentally, there is no sign of the various English dialects dying out, in fact the contrary is true. The more we try to standardise, the more we want to emphasise the uniqueness of our particular dialect. 

There are many in our times that love the old dialects. Lancastrian has a vocabulary of many Norse words. 

Incidentally, though perhaps this is irrelevant. A Swadish analysis was done on the intelligibility of Cypriot Greek to standard Greek speakers. Surprisingly, for what it is worth the intelligibility came out at 81%. See https://www.quora.com/How-much-of-c...versations-can-a-Greek-from-Greece-understand.

I end with my own bit of homework for colleagues. Lancashire was very working class & voted socialist en bloc when the Labour Party was founded (27th February 1900). Here is a little poem. See how much you can understand:-

Aw went to work when barely eight yers owd
Before aw’re twelve they put me on fulltime;
An’ mind we had to work till six at neet,
To stop at two o’Saturday were prime.” 

Please answer in Greek. I can understand nearly all, if not actually all, of it. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2018)

Μια πολύτιμη συνεισφορά των διαλεκτικών ποικιλιών μιας γλώσσας είναι το ότι βοηθούν καίρια στην ιχνηλάτηση της ιστορίας της εν λόγω γλώσσας, μέσω πολύτιμων ετυμολογικών πληροφοριών που προσφέρουν και ισόγλωσσων ορίων που παρέχουν.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 5, 2018)

Αλήθεια, Ζαζ, αλλά αυτό δεν διαψεύδει ό,τι έγραψα. Ευτυχώς, σε κάθε γενιά και σε κάθε κοινότητα, βρίσκομε αυτούς που θέλουν να διατηρήσουν και να προστατεύσουν αυτές τις διαλέκτους καθώς και τα ειδικά γλωσσάρια και λεξικά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Αλήθεια, Ζαζ, αλλά αυτό δεν διαψεύδει ό,τι έγραψα.


Μα, το σχόλιό μου δεν στόχευε στο ν' αναιρέσει τα όσα είχες γράψει, Θησέα! :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2018)

Ζαζ, το παράδειγμα με το σχολικό εκφοβισμό και τις μειονοτικές γλώσσες είναι σχετικό γιατί δείχνει ότι υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως η τάση να χάνονται αυτές οι γλώσσες. Για τα παιδιά που πάνε στα παροικιακά σχολέια για λίγες ώρες το Σάββατο η γλώσσα που διδάσκονται εκεί είναι μια ξένη γλώσσα, ούτως ή άλλως. Επομε΄νως αν δεν είναι η γλώσσα που μιλάνε στο σπίτι δεν έχει καμία σημασία. 

Θησέα η αγγλική γλώσσα και οι διάλεκτοί της είναι περίεργο φαινόμενο για κάποιον που έχει μεγαλώσει στην Ελλάδα. Εχετε καταφέρει οι Άγγλοι να κάνετε ταξική την προφορά, τις διαλέκτους της κλπ που για έναν ξένο είναι πολύ παράξενο. Το να μιλάει κανείς την στάνταρ γλώσσα, με την στάνταρ προφορά (αυτό δηλαδή που διδάσκονται οι ξένοι) είναι τελικά θαραλλέα απόφαση. Ευτυχώς που εγώ είμαι αλλοδαπή και δεν συμμετέχω σε όλα αυτά (αν και συμμετέχω τελικά, αφού λέω τον καναπέ sofa και το σαλόνι sitting room, γιατί έτσι με έμαθαν οι δασκάλες μου)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2018)

Νομίζω πως ο τίτλος του ποστ είναι παραπλανητικός. Η «κυπριακή διάλεκτος» που μιλούν οι Κύπριοι της Αγγλίας δεν είναι τα στάνταρ, ούτως ειπείν, κυπριακά ελληνικά.

Να σημειώσουμε ότι οι Κύπριοι της Κύπρου λένε τους Αγγλοκύπριους Τσάρληδες, καθώς η γλώσσα που μιλάνε έχει έντονη επιρροή από τα αγγλικά, και χρησιμοποιούν λέξεις που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κανόνα ούτε στην Κύπρο. Η λέξη, απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι υποτιμητική.

Από το άρθρο:

Παράλληλα, κάθε άλλο παρά βοηθητική είναι η αντίληψη που έχουν οι Κύπριοι της Κύπρου για τους Κύπριους της Αγγλίας. «Τους θεωρούν οπισθοδρομικούς και πως μιλούν τα κυπριακά όπως στη δεκαετία του ’50». Επομένως, εσωγλωσσικές και εσωκοινοτικές πιέσεις επιδεινώνουν μια κατάσταση όπου η κυπριακή διάλεκτος βάλλεται από παντού, τονίζει ο δρ Καρατσαρέας.​
Επίσης, να προσθέσω τούτο το διαμαντάκι που μόλις ανακάλυψα, δηλαδή το σλανγκ.σι:

https://www.cyslang.com/dictionary/τσάρλης/


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2018)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, το παράδειγμα με το σχολικό εκφοβισμό και τις μειονοτικές γλώσσες είναι σχετικό γιατί δείχνει ότι υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως η τάση να χάνονται αυτές οι γλώσσες. Για τα παιδιά που πάνε στα παροικιακά σχολέια για λίγες ώρες το Σάββατο η γλώσσα που διδάσκονται εκεί είναι μια ξένη γλώσσα, ούτως ή άλλως. Επομε΄νως αν δεν είναι η γλώσσα που μιλάνε στο σπίτι δεν έχει καμία σημασία.


Μπα, παραμένει μη-σχετικό. Το δημοσίευμα δεν αναφέρεται σε κύριες γλώσσες που χάνονται, αλλά σε διαλέκτους. Ο μπουλίζων δεν θέλει να ακούει γύρω του την ελληνική, δεν νοιάζεται για την κυπριακή.

Κι αν μια γλώσσα μιλιέται στο σπίτι, τότε φυσικά και δεν είναι ξένη στο σαββατιάτικο σχολείο· αν δεν μιλιέται, συμφωνώ πως είναι.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2018)

Πιάσε κόκκινο, Παλαύρα! Συχνά χρησιμοποιώ το σλανγκ.σι!


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Μπα, παραμένει μη-σχετικό. Το δημοσίευμα δεν αναφέρεται σε κύριες γλώσσες που χάνονται, αλλά σε διαλέκτους. Ο μπουλίζων δεν θέλει να ακούει γύρω του την ελληνική, δεν νοιάζεται για την κυπριακή.
> 
> Κι αν μια γλώσσα μιλιέται στο σπίτι, τότε φυσικά και δεν είναι ξένη στο σαββατιάτικο σχολείο· αν δεν μιλιέται, συμφωνώ πως είναι.



Αν νομίζεις ότι δεν είναι σχετικό, τότε αγνόησέ το. 
Ο νταής του σχολείου δε νομίζω ότι αντιλαμβάνεται τις διαφορές, όλες οι ξένες γλώσσες τον ενοχλούν το ίδιο. 
Αν στο σπίτι μιλάνε κυπριακά και στο σχολείο κάνουν ΚΝΕ τότε τί είναι η γλώσσα του σχολείου; Το άρθρο δεν μας λέει ότι είναι ξένη γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως ο τίτλος του ποστ είναι παραπλανητικός. Η «κυπριακή διάλεκτος» που μιλούν οι Κύπριοι της Αγγλίας δεν είναι τα στάνταρ, ούτως ειπείν, κυπριακά ελληνικά.



Έχεις δίκιο. Ο τίτλος με «η κυπριακή διάλεκτος στο Λονδίνο» ήταν στην εφημερίδα. Τον άλλαξα σε «η κυπριακή διάλεκτος του Λονδίνου».


----------

